# OMG Babies :)



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

My Daughter recently lost her beloved Gerbil Sammy who we got from Anna T, I bought her 2 for her birthday from pets at home,i wanted 2 males or 2 females so i got the so called EXPERIENCED Manager to sex them .. she said "Yep these 2 are definitely Males " so ok .. Guess whats just happened My daughter has just come running in to say Kipper (who is now called) Sophie has just had Babies  omg their are 3 so far any tips would be appreciated, im still in shock but pleased i guess.  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Midnight said:


> My Daughter recently lost her beloved Gerbil Sammy who we got from Anna T, I bought her 2 for her birthday from pets at home,i wanted 2 males or 2 females so i got the so called EXPERIENCED Manager to sex them .. she said "Yep these 2 are definitely Males " so ok .. Guess whats just happened My daughter has just come running in to say Kipper (who is now called) Sophie has just had Babies  omg their are 3 so far any tips would be appreciated, im still in shock but pleased i guess.  x


Get daddy out asap, if gerbils are like any other rodent then they will mate straight away if possible, so if you dont want another litter remove the male.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If you need any extra stuff for your new arrivals ask Pets at Home for some help, but please don't give them back to them as they'll just use them to make money
I haven't got a clue about baby gerbils I'm afraid, I've only had rats, but good luck with them xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you need to take dad out asap, hopefully she wont already be pregnant

you can supliment feed mum with bread soaked in soy milk, boiled chicken, plain scrambed egg, boiled egg ect to help her out


----------

